# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Gëzuar Krishtlindjen !

## sirena_adria

Gëzuar Krishtlindjen të gjithë stafit, anëtarëve e lexuesve të krishterë e katolikë  të Forumit !

Lumturi, Shëndet , Paqe e Mbarësi për Ju & Familjet e të dashurit tuaj të zemrës! 

Nga Mot GËZUAR ! 


Një urim special për Albo e Neteorm ! Gëzuar qofshi gjithmonë !

----------

*Neteorm* (26-12-2022)

----------


## Neteorm

Gëzuar Krishtlindjet sirena, gjithashtu edhe gjithë vizitorëve që na shëtisin forumin..

----------

sirena_adria (26-12-2022)

----------

